# Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler



## Hobbyangler89 (5. August 2013)

Tach auch,

mal ne Frage an euch.

Ich war mit nem Kumpel vor kurzem Angeln und da kam das Thema auf. Haben Angler mit dem Kauf der Erlaubniskarte, auch das Recht
Wege und Straßen die zum Gewässer führen zu befahren, auch wenn es sich bei diesen Wegen um Land -oder Forstwirtschaftliche Wege handelt?

Schöne Grüße

Hobbyangler89


----------



## Slick (5. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167417&highlight=forstwirtschaft

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129860&highlight=forstwirtschaft


----------



## ernie1973 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Hobbyangler89 schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> mal ne Frage an euch.
> 
> ...




NEIN!!!


Anlieger frei --> JA!


----------



## Sneep (5. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Hallo,

beim Zusatzzeichen "Anlieger frei" darf der Angler passieren, denn er hat ja ein Anliegen.

Beim Zusatzzeichen "landwirtschaftliche Anlieger frei" darf ich als Angler nicht passieren, ich habe ja kein landwirtschaftliches Anliegen.

Aber sobald ich unterwegs bin um das Gewässer zu unterhalten oder zu bewirtschaften, darf ich auch hier passieren.
Wenn der Gewässerwart z.B. Fische besetzt, darf er hier durchfahren.
Bei der Bewirtschaftung von Teichen und anderen Gewässern bin ich der Landwirtschaft gleichgestellt.

SneeP


----------



## ernie1973 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Sorry sneep - stimmt nur begrenzt!

Hat mit dem "Anliegen" nix zu tun, sondern mit "Anliegergrundstücken" bzw anliegenden Grundstücken - die gilt es zu erreichen, die dort räumlich gesehen "an-liegen"!

Ein Land und forstwirtschaftliches "anliegerschild" gibt es nicht - da steht dann nur "Land- und Forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" und das ist somit f "normale" Angler (ohne Sondergenehmigung!) tabu!


----------



## Eitsch (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Generell sind unsere Fahrzeuge, durch einen Vereinsaufkleber als "Anglerfahrzeug" gekennzeichnet. #

Somit dürfen wir auch in Naturschutzgebieten umher fahren. 
Ein Jäger darf ja schließlich auch durch sein Revier fahren, auch wenn dies von Schildern wie z.B.: Naturschutzgebiet, Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder Nur landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei... gekennzeichnet ist. In Deutschland geht das Jagdtrecht eben nicht über das Fischereirecht.

Wir erhielten einmal Post von der Polizei, jemand (ein Professor Doktor sonst was) hatte uns angezeigt, weil unser Auto in einem Naturschutzgebiet parkte. Der Weg dahin war abgesperrt. 
Nachdem wir bei der Polizei unser Angliegen als Angler erklärt hatten wurde die Anzeige fallen gelassen. Punkt.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Generell sind unsere Fahrzeuge, durch einen Vereinsaufkleber als "Anglerfahrzeug" gekennzeichnet. #
> 
> Somit dürfen wir auch in Naturschutzgebieten umher fahren.
> Ein Jäger darf ja schließlich auch durch sein Revier fahren, auch wenn dies von Schildern wie z.B.: Naturschutzgebiet, Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder Nur landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei... gekennzeichnet ist. In Deutschland geht das Jagdtrecht eben nicht über das Fischereirecht.
> ...



Ein *reiner* "Vereinsaufkleber" interessiert bei Fragen über bundesweit einheitliche offizielle Verkehrszeichen *rein garnicht*!

Es sei denn, der Verein hat eine behördliche Sonder- oder Ausnahmegenehmigung - ansonsten muss sich weder die Polizei noch das Ordnungsamt oder die Strassenverkehrsbehörde um einen solchen "Vereinsaufkleber" kümmern - sie *können* es im Rahmen ihres Ermessens (wie in Deinem Fall wohl geschehen!?) - aber - *sie müssen es überhaupt nicht*! 

Das nennt man "Ermessen" - oft gekennzeichnet durch das Wort "*kann*" im Gesetz - das KANN dann gut gehen - muss es aber nicht und liegt eben im Ermessen der anzeigenaufnehmenden bzw. verfolgenden Behörde!

Rechtlich ist es recht simpel:

"Normale" Angler (ohne Ausnahmegenehmigung z.B. über den Verein!) dürfen Wege *nicht* befahren, die mit dem Schild 
"1026-38 Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" gekennzeichnet sind!

PUNKT! 



Die Begründung ist ebenfalls recht simpel --> Angler, auf dem Weg zum Angeln, sind im rechtlichen Sinne *kein* "Land- und Forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr" - auch wenn viele Stammtischbrüder das gerne anders sehen.....

Das Eure Anzeige fallen gelassen wurde ist ein Glücksfall - die Erklärung dafür steht oben bereits - aber - dieser beglückwünschenswerte Einzel- und Ausnahmefall ist UNGEEIGNET, um einem Kollegen einen tauglichen Rat zu geben, weil Du diesen dann der Gefahr einer Ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeige aussetzt!

Das es mal gutgehen KANN hilft nix und bedeutet nicht, dass es stets gutgeht.

Der REGELFALL ist nämlich, dass ein "normaler Angler" ohne Sondergenehmigung im o.g. Fall ´ne Knolle bekommt und diese auch zu zahlen hat, wenn´s hart auf hart kommt & die Behörde ihren Job im Rahmen der Gesetze "richtig" macht!

Das Jäger nunmal Teil der Forstwirtschaft sind, gibt ihnen das Recht, auf diesen Wegen zu fahren!

Mir sind einige Fälle bekannt, in denen Angelvereine "Land- und Forstwirtschaftliche" Wege durch Sondergenehmigungen befahren dürfen - allerdings in der Regel nur im Rahmen der Bewirtschaftung (z.B. Besatzmaßnahmen, Kontrollen etc.) - aber - "normale" Angler auf dem Weg zum Angeln eben eigentlich nach geltendem Recht gerade nicht! 


Also - bitte vorsichtig sein mit u.U. teuren "Tipps", wenn jemand als "normaler Angler" diesbezüglich um Rat bittet!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Hier ist das auch nochmal zusammengefasst:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Zufahrt zu den Fischgew2.pdf


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

@Eitsch, das glaubst Du doch bitte selbst nicht was Du da schreibst. Jetzt könnte ja jeder Horst losfahren und sich nen Vereinsaufkleber fertigen lassen um in DE wild durch de Natur düsen zu können.


----------



## vermesser (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Na wieso, so abwegig ist das nicht.

In Brandenburg darfst Du doch auch mit diesem kostenpflichtigen Schriebs namens Waldfahrerlaubnis viele Waldwege befahren.

Theoretisch kannste das Ding auch durch´n Kopierer jagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Guter Link, danke Franz!


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Servus,
ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich von unserem Gewässerwart mal einen Auszug aus dem Jagd- und Schutzgesetz bekam in dem stand, dass die Fischerei auch zur Land- und Forstwirtschaft gezählt wird.
Somit auch Mitglieder eines Angelvereins solche Wege befahren dürfen.
Ist aber schon fast 20 Jahre her.
Vielleicht ist das inzwischen überholt.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Andal (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na wieso, so abwegig ist das nicht.
> 
> In Brandenburg darfst Du doch auch mit diesem kostenpflichtigen Schriebs namens Waldfahrerlaubnis viele Waldwege befahren.
> 
> Theoretisch kannste das Ding auch durch´n Kopierer jagen...



Theoretisch kannst du auch Banknoten durch den Kopierer jagen. Praktisch ist das trotzdem nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und immer eine Frage, wie lange es gut geht. Zur Ordnungswidrigkeit für das Befahren hast du dann noch Urkundenfälschung am Arxxx. Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie viel kriminelle Energie in einem Häuslschleicher steckt!


----------



## ernie1973 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich von unserem Gewässerwart mal einen Auszug aus dem Jagd- und Schutzgesetz bekam in dem stand, dass die Fischerei auch zur Land- und Forstwirtschaft gezählt wird.
> Somit auch Mitglieder eines Angelvereins solche Wege befahren dürfen.
> Ist aber schon fast 20 Jahre her.
> ...



Stimmt schon - aber nur in ihrer Funktion im Rahmen der "Bewirtschaftung" des Gewässers!

Der normale Angler, der angeln fährt gehört eben NICHT dazu!

Steht´ auch f. Bayern z.B. so ausdrücklich im link vom Franz!

Also - bitte Vorsicht!

Ernie

PS:

...ich warte auf den Einspruch gegen die Knolle, wenn ein Kollege zum "Hegefischen" fahren wollte! *g*

...kleiner Scherz!

E.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> 
> 
> Anlieger frei --> JA!


 
Das kann man so generell nicht sagen. Eine interessante Übersicht dazu findet man hier:
http://www.radarfalle.de/recht/sonstiges/anlieger.php

Insbesondere der Abschnitt "Auffassung der Fachministerien" gibt Aufschluss über das förderale Durcheinander. 

Mein Verein hat voriges Jahr einen Anwalt einschalten müssen, da eine örtliche Polizeidienststelle Strafzettel an Vereinsmitglieder wegen unberechtigten Befahrens von für Land- und Forstwirtschaft freigegebenen Straßen ausgestellt hat. Die Sache wurde bereits außergerichtlich zugunsten des Vereins entschieden (Hat den Verein trotzdem 3000 € gekostet |gr.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

@Naturliebhaber,
Danke für den Link! 

Bei uns steht seit einiger Zeit so ein Schild:






Da gab es auch einige Leute, die meinten damit wäre Anglern die Zufahrt zum Gewässer nun verboten, was aber natürlich nicht der Fall ist.
Es gibt aber leider genug "Funktionäre" die sofort einknicken, wenn irgendwer irgendwas sagt. 

Mich ärgert es schon grundsätzlich, dass von der Allgemeinheit bezahlte und unterhaltene Straßen nur von Privilegierten genutzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> ...ich warte auf den Einspruch gegen die Knolle, wenn ein Kollege zum "Hegefischen" fahren wollte! *g*
> 
> ...


 
Genau diesen Einspruch hat es hier bereits gegeben, mit klarer Entscheidung zugunsten des Vereins, da Hegefischen eine fischereiliche Maßnahme sind.

Und dann spielt noch eine Rolle, was im Pachtvertrag steht. Wenn da die Zufahrt für den Pächter (und Berechtigte) geregelt ist und das irgendwann schriftlich seitens der Behörden abgesegnet wurde (so sieht's hier aus), haben die Vereine auch gute Karten.

Das ist alles eine einzige Grauzone.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man so generell nicht sagen. Eine interessante Übersicht dazu findet man hier:
> http://www.radarfalle.de/recht/sonstiges/anlieger.php
> 
> Insbesondere der Abschnitt "Auffassung der Fachministerien" gibt Aufschluss über das förderale Durcheinander.
> ...



eine außergerichtliche einigung leitet aber keinen allgemeinen rechtsanspruch ab und kann eben bedeuten, daß sich beide parteien im konkreten fall eben geeinigt haben, daß bei euch die angler durchfahren dürfen.
diese betrifft dann aber auch nur die konkreten wege vor ort und kann nicht verallgemeinert werden.
bei dem zusatzzeichen "land- und forstwirtschaft" ist eben der angler nicht gemeint, sondern nur der bewirtschafter.
beim zeichen "anlieger" sieht das schon wieder anders aus.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



> Genau diesen Einspruch hat es hier bereits gegeben, mit klarer Entscheidung zugunsten des Vereins, da Hegefischen eine fischereiliche Maßnahme sind.


Damit ist die Sache doch klar:
Der einzelne Angler darf nicht zum normalen Angeln den Weg befahren.

Ist es eine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme wie des Vereines wie hier Hegefischen, dürfen die zu dieser Gelegenheit den Weg befahren..


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Also wir kriegen vom Verein "Durchfahrtsgenehmigungen". Damit sind wir berechtigt bestimmte "normalerweise gesperrte" Wege zu befahren. Wir haben eine Karte auf der die Wege eingezeichnet sind. Darauf ist unser Nummernschild vermerkt und die müssen wir unter die Windschutzscheibe legen wenn wir diese Wege befahren oder dort parken. Zudem bekommen wir Schlüssel für bestimmte Schranken die wir durchfahren dürfen. Alles was auf diesem Plan nicht eingezeichnet ist dürfen wir auch nicht befahren wenn nicht offiziell für jeden erlaubt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit ist die Sache doch klar:
> Der einzelne Angler darf nicht zum normalen Angeln den Weg befahren.
> 
> Ist es eine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme wie des Vereines wie hier Hegefischen, dürfen die zu dieser Gelegenheit den Weg befahren..


 
Das ist halt alles nicht so generell zu sagen. Da hängt dann u.U. recht schnell der Verpächter mit drin, wenn im Pachtvertrag der problemlose Zugang zum Gewässer zugesichert ist usw. Und die Verpächter haben meist Absprachen mit den lokalen Behörden. Der Verpächter läuft damit zum Landrat und beschwert sich, was denn hier los sei und ob es im Sinne der Lokalpolitik ist, die Bauern zu behindern. Und der Landrat ruft dann bei den Behörden an und ... 

Einen gibt es, der am Ende immer gewinnt: die Anwälte


----------



## antonio (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Also wir kriegen vom Verein "Durchfahrtsgenehmigungen". Damit sind wir berechtigt bestimmte "normalerweise gesperrte" Wege zu befahren. Wir haben eine Karte auf der die Wege eingezeichnet sind. Darauf ist unser Nummernschild vermerkt und die müssen wir unter die Windschutzscheibe legen wenn wir diese Wege befahren oder dort parken. Zudem bekommen wir Schlüssel für bestimmte Schranken die wir durchfahren dürfen. Alles was auf diesem Plan nicht eingezeichnet ist dürfen wir auch nicht befahren wenn nicht offiziell für jeden erlaubt.



das wird mancherorts eben so gemacht, aber das sind wie gesagt ausnahmeregelungen und daraus kann man kein allgemeines recht ableiten.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist halt alles nicht so generell zu sagen. Da hängt dann u.U. recht schnell der Verpächter mit drin, wenn im Pachtvertrag der problemlose Zugang zum Gewässer zugesichert ist usw. Und die Verpächter haben meist Absprachen mit den lokalen Behörden. Der Verpächter läuft damit zum Landrat und beschwert sich, was denn hier los sei und ob es im Sinne der Lokalpolitik ist, die Bauern zu behindern. Und der Landrat ruft dann bei den Behörden an und ...
> 
> Einen gibt es, der am Ende immer gewinnt: die Anwälte



auch dies sind wie gesagt örtliche ausnahmeregelungen.
wie diese nun zu stande kommen, ob im pachtvertrag niedergeschrieben oder eine vereinbarung zwischen den parteien etc., ist doch egal.
jedoch ist eben der angler zum angeln nicht der pächter.
der verein ist der pächter und das ist ein unterschied.


antonio


----------



## TheHecht (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Reinfahren Sachen abladen rausfahren ganz einfach


----------



## TheHecht (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Reinfahren Sachen abladen rausfahren ganz einfach


----------



## antonio (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

genau und dann ein knöllchen kassieren:m

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

...manchmal möchte ich mit mit Ratschlägen hier drin echt ausklinken..............

Aber - wenn ich teilweise grottenfalsches Halbwissen lese, dann juckt es mich immer wieder in den Fingern....

Gibt man eine Antwort, die dem TE, oder sonstigen Wunschdenkern nicht gefällt, dann wird zunächst die Antwort und anschliessend man selbst in Zweifel gezogen...!

Egal, ob die Auskunft sich um das Befahren von Wegen, um Betretungsrechte oder das Zurücksetzen dreht - es läuft immer gleich ab....

Ich glaube, ich werde mal wieder mehr zum Leser hier drin - denn die Kollegen fragen ja immer solange, bis irgendwer ihnen die Antwort gibt, die sie *eigentlich* lesen wollen...wozu soll man sich da noch die Mühe machen, teilweise komplexe Sachverhalte halbwegs verständlich & praktisch & anglerisch brauchbar "aufzubereiten" & juristisch fundiert zu recherchieren???

Soll doch jeder seine Knöllchen-Erfahrungen oder Begegnungen mit der Justiz selber machen!

#q;+


Ernie


----------



## Andal (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Vielleicht sollte man die Taktik ändern, sie in genau das offene Messer laufen lassen, dass sie selbst heraufbeschwören?

Schmerz erzieht und bei einigen vermute ich, dass es erst an die Backen geben muss, um eine Beratung abzuschließen!


----------



## ernie1973 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Scheint so!

...ich bin weiß Gott nicht unterbeschäftigt - aber helfe halt´ gerne, wenn ich kann.

Das Thema "Recht" in Bezug zu meinem liebsten Hobby dem Angeln zu setzen, dass ist ebenso Teil meines Hobbies - sowie das Lesen & Schreiben hier im Board.

...aber - manchmal ärgert man sich hier echt, wenn man sich die Zeit genommen hat, um mal etwas zu (er-) klären, was u.U. für viele Kollegen interessant & wichtig ist und sie evtl. vor Schaden bewahrt und dann noch "von der Seite angemacht wird", weil die Antwort einigen nicht gefällt!

Nun ja - Frust hin / Frust her - ich werde es mir wohl auch weiterhin nicht verkneifen können, meinen Senf zu einigen Fragen mal einfach hinzuzugeben...!


Macht was draus, oder macht´s so wie ihr meint - ich glaube, ich muss einfach öfter ans Wasser - das ist aber leider nicht soooo leicht, wie mal eben vom Schreibtisch aus im Board zu "zappen"!!!



Petri!


Ernie


----------



## seebarsch (6. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...manchmal möchte ich mit mit Ratschlägen hier drin echt ausklinken..............
> 
> Aber - wenn ich teilweise grottenfalsches Halbwissen lese, dann juckt es mich immer wieder in den Fingern....
> 
> ...


|good:|good:|good:|good:
Wer will den schon die Wahrheit hören keiner nur die eigene Meinung und aus schaden wird man klug oder auch nicht.!?:q


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Hallo,

@Ernie

Eine Anmerkung noch.

In einem früheren Posting hast du als Beispiele für die Gewässerbewirtschaftung Fischbesatz und Kontrollen genannt.
Nur im Rahmen von Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen darf ich ja beim Zusatzzeichen "Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" passieren.

Beim Fischbesatz sind wir uns ja einig.

Falls du hier mit Kontrollen die Fischereiaufsicht gemeint hast, diese alleine begründet im vorliegenden Fall keine Berechtigung diesen Weg zu benutzen.

(Quelle: Handbuch für amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher in NRW)

Ansonsten sauber recherchiert.|good:

Wenn du auch noch nicht jeden hier überzeugen konntest.

SneeP


----------



## Andal (7. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

In diesem Thema ist es doch so schön, wie anderswo.

Die Fragestellung wäre grundsätzlich sehr einfach, da die Verkehrszeichen und die Zusatzbeschilderung eine klare und eindeutige Sprache sprechen, was die die wirklich Rechtskundigen hier im Forum auch sehr verständlich erklären.

Prinzipiell sieht aber irgendwer ingendwen an irgendeinem Verkehrszeichen vorbeifahren, an der er selber auch gerne passieren würde. Anschließend wird so lange zerfragt und rechtsgedeutet, bis die erhoffte Wunschantwort auf dem Schirm zu lesen ist...

Leute, schaizzt doch auf die Schilder, die sind nur aus Blech und die schlagen euch nicht. Fahrt hin und durch, wo es euch beliebt und wenn keiner guggt, dann könnt ihr dort parken, schalten und walten, wie es Spaß macht. Lasst die Sau raus und befreit euere Seelen.

Irgendwann kommt dann schon einer, meistens sind es zwei in einem Auto, die euch dann schon zeigen wo der Bartl den Most holt und was abgeht. 

Befreit euch von allen Zwängen... learning by doing... and at least by feeling!


----------



## Jose (7. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube, ich werde mal wieder mehr zum Leser hier drin - denn die Kollegen fragen ja immer solange, bis irgendwer ihnen die Antwort gibt, die sie *eigentlich* lesen wollen...wozu soll man sich da noch die Mühe machen, teilweise komplexe Sachverhalte halbwegs verständlich & praktisch & anglerisch brauchbar "aufzubereiten" & juristisch fundiert zu recherchieren???...




weil es auch andere leser gibt, die durch deine rechtskommentare wissen schöpfen. also dranbleiben #6


----------



## ernie1973 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Ernie
> 
> ...



Ja - mal wieder unser Förderalismus wie es scheint!

In dem Link von Franz_16 sind die Aufseher berechtigt (Bayern!) - bei mir im Verein sind sie es auch (NRW) - allerdings *NUR* dank einer Sondergenehmigung, die aber wohl nur eine Formsache ist -->Kontrolleure stellen hier einen Antrag & bekommen von der zust. Gemeinde einen "Wisch" für die Windschutzscheibe - aber das wird in jedem Land / in jeder Gemeinde wohl unterschiedlich gehandhabt!

In NRW bei Köln gibt es z.B. für alle 3 Rhein-Km einen bestellten Kontrolleur / plus einige, die ganz Köln kontrollieren - zumindest auf dem Papier gibt es die (Greise, die irgendwann in den 80´ern und 90´ern mal von Kölner Vereinen vorgeschlagen & bestellt wurden, vermutlich, um ihr Image aufzupolieren - kontrollieren tun die meisten aber anscheinend nicht!?!) - vermutlich möchte man diesen "Horden" von Kontrolleuren keine "Freibriefe" erteilen - zumal man KEINEN davon am Wasser sieht am Rhein (oder kaum einen).

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Generell sind unsere Fahrzeuge, durch einen Vereinsaufkleber als "Anglerfahrzeug" gekennzeichnet. #
> 
> Somit dürfen wir auch in Naturschutzgebieten umher fahren.
> Ein Jäger darf ja schließlich auch durch sein Revier fahren, auch wenn dies von Schildern wie z.B.: Naturschutzgebiet, Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder Nur landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei... gekennzeichnet ist. In Deutschland geht das Jagdtrecht eben nicht über das Fischereirecht
> ...



Da hat die Polizei vielleicht nur ein Auge zugedrückt oder die Beamten wußten es selbst nicht besser, aber daraus abzuleiten, daß ein Angler gesperrte Wege im Naturschutzgebiet befahren darf, ist Blödsinn!


----------



## Andal (7. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da hat die Polizei vielleicht nur ein Auge zugedrückt oder die Beamten wußten es selbst nicht besser, aber daraus abzuleiten, daß ein Angler gesperrte Wege im Naturschutzgebiet befahren darf, ist Blödsinn!



Spar dir die guten Worte. Manche glauben es erst, wenn ihnen ein Amtsrichter einen kostenpflichtigen Vortrag im Namen des Volkes hält.


----------



## Sir Pommes (8. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/wegenutzung.pdf

#h


----------



## fordfan1 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Recht zum Befahren von Wegen für Angler*

Wenn jemand Wege befährt,die für ihn als Person normalerweise gesperrt sind kommt es immer drauf an wie man dort fährt...

Ich fahre z.B. immer auf einem Radweg zum Gewässer,da ich ansonsten ca. 5km laufen müsste...

Hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner beschwert,fahre da auch extra langsam (max. 5-7kmh),sprich ersten Gang und rollen lassen,wenn ein Radfahrer oder Fussgänger kommt wird angehalten und feddich.

Es kam mir auch schon öfters ne Streife entgegen,nix passiert ?

Hatte auch schon ne Fussstreife vom "Ordnungsdienst" aka Ordnungsamt bei mir,kurz gefragt was ich hier zu suchen habe,das ganze erklärt und gut war es.

Wie man rüberkommt zählt,klar gibt es auch da solche und solche,aber da kommt man ja vom hundersten ins tausende...

Fahrt vernünftig und parkt nicht grade auf der Wiese von Bauer "Arsch",dann geht das meist glatt.

Wobei hier das "meist" bitte beachtet wird#h


----------

